# my new moots.



## steveno (Apr 21, 2009)

Moots compact, relabeled "VAMOOTS" when refinished by Moots:


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Wow. Super nice. I like the matching saddle and bar tape. What are the wheels...can't tell from the pics?


----------



## steveno (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks!

The wheels are Camapgnolo Nucleons (now called Neutrons)...soon to be Reynolds DV46c or similar.


----------



## serottadisc (Aug 10, 2008)

I dig it! 

Think ive seen this bike around! 

Cheers


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Seeing as how you have an Edge fork...you gotta get Edge wheels. Perhaps a custom build with CK or Tune hubs?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Make that an Alchemy or Ligero Hub tied up to some Edge rims


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice setup. Ive been thinking about the same base with compact moots and edge fork with chorus 11 and ceramic open pros. Any chance you can post up larger pictures? 

How do you like the edge fork?


----------

